# Fellow Jin Jung Kwan students/teachers?



## Royers (Nov 13, 2011)

Are there any others on the board here that are affiliated with Jin Jung Kwan out there?  Our kwan seems to be a little underrepresented here.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 14, 2011)

All Kwans seem to be under-represented here. I studied Soong Moo Kwan. Ours may be similar, but I don't know. Where did/do you study?

Anyway, welcome to MT and this forum.


----------



## Royers (Nov 14, 2011)

I study with an organization called Hapkido USA, in SW Missouri.  GM Kim Myung Yong who founded Jin Jung Kwan was a student of Dojunim Ji Han Jae, and started the kwan with the intention of teaching just as he was taught by Doju Ji.


----------



## Yomi (Oct 18, 2012)

My husband is a Jin Jung Kwan instructor, as well as a member of the American Korean Martial Arts Federation (AKMAF), in San Antonio, TX.  He is a Second Dan Blackbelt and trained under GM Rhoades, President of Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido-USA, Inc. He still goes up to MO for instructor trainings.  He is also a franchise owner and will hopefully be opening a school here within the next year.  He isn't registered on here, but may be found via the JJK Hapkido-USA Inc. website.  Www.hapkido-usa.com. 

Best of luck to you Royers; enjoy your training.


----------



## Royers (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice to make your acquaintance.  We are familiar with your schoolsince our instructor is a student of GM Rhodes as well.  We took vacation last summer and were gonna get with our instructor to make a call to see if we could drop in for a class and make sure it was oksince we were gonna go to SA,  being that everyone is in the same org we didn't figure it'd be a problem.  We ended up going somewhere else though.  Good luck to you guys and hope to see you in Wentzville sometime.


----------

